# Stockhausen’s LICHT: The Buying Guide



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Stockhausen's *LICHT*:
_The Buying Guide_

CDs all come from Stockie's website: http://www.stockhausencds.com/

I thought I would share this; I know I would have appreciated having it.

1.
*Donnerstag aus Licht* (Thursday)
Michael's "solo" opera
1978-1980
Stockhausen Edition no. 30; 4 CDs for 68 €

2.
*Samstag aus Licht* (Saturday)
Lucifer's "solo" opera
1981-1983
Stockhausen Edition no. 34; 4 CDs for 68 €

3.
*Montag aus Licht* (Monday) 
Eve's "solo" opera
1984-1988
Stockhausen Edition no. 36; 5 CDs for 79 €

4.
*Dienstag aus Licht* (Tuesday)
The conflict between Michael and Lucifer
1977, 1987-1988, 1990-1991
Stockhausen Edition no. 40 - English Edition; 2 CDs for 62 €

5.
*Freitag aus Licht* (Friday) 
Eve's temptation by Lucifer
1991-1994
Stockhausen Edition no. 50; 4 CDs for 78 €

6.
*Mittwoch aus Licht* (Wednesday) 
The cooperation between Eve, Michael, and Lucifer
1992-1998
1st scene: Stockhausen Edition no. 51; 1 CD for 23 €
2nd scene: Stockhausen Edition no. 52; 2 CDs for 45 €
3rd scene: Stockhausen Edition no. 53; 1 CD for 29 €
4th scene: Stockhausen Edition no. 54; 1 CD for 23 €

7.
*Sonntag aus Licht* (Sunday) 
The union of Eve and Michael
1998-2003
1st scene: Stockhausen Edition no. 58; 1 CD for 23 €
2nd scene: Stockhausen Edition no. 67; 2 CDs for 45 €
3rd scene: Stockhausen Edition no. 68; 2 CDs for 39 €
4th scene: Stockhausen Edition no. 69; 1 CD for 25 €
5th scene: Stockhausen Edition no. 73; 1 CD for 23 €

Let's add them up:

*14 *Stockhausen Editions (30, 34, 36, 40, 50-54, 85, 67-69, 73)

*31* total CDs

*630 €* before shipping

_Happy buying y'all!_


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Who here at TC owns the complete set for that price? I think it would be interesting to read a review of that whole set for anyone interested in the recordings.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> Who here at TC owns the complete set for that price? I think it would be interesting to read a review of that whole set for anyone interested in the recordings.


Are you interested in buying the complete set?


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

I've never understood why the Stockhausen family withdrew all the rights from the recording labels and then made such prices...

I still have Donnerstag in LP from DG (the La Scala première)


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> Are you interested in buying the complete set?


No, I cannot afford that. But I am interested in people's opinion of the recording.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

How much audio-only material can be put out as a single dvd? Its's quite a bit isn't it?

Someone once lent me a single dvd that had, if memory serves, at least thirty of Bob Dylan's Theme Time Radio Hour episodes. Can't they just do them that way?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

It should just about fit on one DVD in 320MP3 format if I calculate correctly.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

They should all fit on a Blu-ray disc pretty comfortably in uncompressed PCM, I should think.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

gardibolt said:


> They should all fit on a Blu-ray disc pretty comfortably in uncompressed PCM, I should think.


That should be quite something that even I would be interested to buy to watch the helicopter string quartet part. One blu-ray is quite palatable. The economics of it is critical for music to be accessible.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

ArtMusic said:


> That should be quite something that even I would be interested to buy to watch the helicopter string quartet part. One blu-ray is quite palatable. The economics of it is critical for music to be accessible.


Why wait?


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Licht, besides Wagner's Ring Cycle is one of the most fascinating and ambitious accomplishments in my opinion but why can't Stockhausen be affordable to buy? I don't want to be stuck on youtube with something as huge as the Licht Cycle.  Bad marketing decisions 101 :lol:


----------

